# [H] Series 1-4 [LF] Series 1-4



## krusters (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm trying to finish up the last of my collection!
PM or reply to this post! 

*What I have to trade:*
068 Clyde x2
079 Truffles

108 Tommy 
110 Leila x2
119 Felicity
126 Coach
158 Timbra
159 Zell
168 Nan

221 Kody 
228 Bubbles
262 Blanche
271 Curlos

353 Elise 

*What I'm looking for:*
044 Shari
069 Bella
074 Cobb
075 Amelia
080 Eugene
096 Cole
098 Roald
099 Molly

140 Avery
144 Cesar
147 Scoot
156 Gabi

214 Don
220 Tabby
260 Tammi
261 Tucker
282 Violet
289 Boomer

305 Celeste
326 Dizzy
332 Shep
344 Rudy
348 Olaf
352 Rory
355 Mira
360 Rod
364 Zucker
394 Grizzly


----------



## seth#7545 (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi, would you trade your 271 Curlos for my 074 Cobb or 039 Jitters?


----------



## LynCrossing (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi! I have Bella and am interested in Felicity!


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Oct 4, 2020)

Looking for curlos.  I have Don 214.


----------



## seth#7545 (Oct 10, 2020)

Hi! Are you not looking to trade anymore? I’ve got a few more of your ISO and also need a few more that you have listed. Thank you!


----------



## RisingSun (Oct 25, 2020)

krusters said:


> I'm trying to finish up the last of my collection!
> PM or reply to this post!
> 
> *What I have to trade:*
> ...



I have #69 Bella.  I would love to trade of #126 Coach.  If this is an acceptable trade, please DM for an address exchange.  Thanks so much for offering.


----------



## Brutemus (Nov 18, 2020)

I have Cesar, Gigi, Mira and Grizzly for trade


----------



## PrincessK_ (Nov 30, 2020)

I can trade Reese for Apple!


----------



## krusters (Dec 2, 2020)

Brutemus said:


> I have Cesar, Gigi, Mira and Grizzly for trade


Are you interested in any of my cards to trade?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 2, 2020



PrincessK_ said:


> I can trade Reese for Apple!


that would be awesome I'll pm you!


----------



## bunyip360 (Dec 2, 2020)

Do you still need Cobb? I’d trade for Kody.


----------



## Brutemus (Dec 2, 2020)

krusters said:


> Are you interested in any of my cards to trade?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 2, 2020
> 
> ...


I need timbra, kody and maybe tommy. Need to double check


----------

